# Um...this turtle...



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had this turtle for 3-5 months and he's been sharing a home with a red eared slider. I have no idea what type of turtle he is. please identify 

oh yeh, How do you clean turtles shells?(or do you)?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It's a map turtle. Maybe Graptemys psuedogeographica.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is amap, but not sure wha species, do a search on google as this kinda of turtle has been broken into differnet species and sub species int eh last 5 years


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Sitting_Duck said:


> oh yeh, How do you clean turtles shells?(or do you)?


If it doesn't come off when wiped by a wet paper towel I wouldn't mess with it. A turtle's shell can actually be kinda sensitive and I wouldn't use anything abrasive. A little algae isn't going to hurt em but if you scratch the surface of the shell and the turtle starts to get shell rot or an infection you'll have a problem.


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

definately a map. Where did you get it??? they are illegal to have in captivity because they are endangered, although if it's in a classroom its OK.

Use a soft bristled toothbrush to clean him


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

only about 4 species are endangered and from the pic, that aint one of them


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

If I were to guess I would say False Map Turtle, or like Catfur said Graptemys pseudogeographica. Not the most common in California, but it is possible. More common in the midwest.


----------



## Gonzoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

HEY!

it looks just like the two map turtles I've had for 4-5 years 

Mine are about 5-6 inches long and havent grown hardly at all so they are one of the smaller types. 

I am leaning towards a False Map turtle as well.

It could also be a Ouachita Map, but the differences are small. Mostly just the face coloration is more yellow. What matters is that it's a type of Map Turtle.

By the looks of it the one you have is healthy. A small amount of the green algae wont harm them.

I usually clean the shells gently with a soft sponge and then rub some lotion stuff called Vitashell on them a few times a year.

Good luck!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Many a time I have stopped to rescue very large red eared sliders from the roads in our neighborhood, almost all have been heavily covered in algae and they are incredibly heathy. Nothing wrong with a little green.


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

okay thanks guys.


My dad actually bought him for me from a lps. He forgot over time so thanks for all the great info.

On a different forum someone says its a mississippi map turtle, is that correct?


----------

